
Hype-Off: Twitter versus Justin.tv - danw
http://valleywag.com/tech/hype_off/twitter-versus-justintv-249472.php
======
rms
I'm not sure that this comparison makes any sense. Either way, Justin.tv has
been earning a lot of legitimate mainstream media attention

